# Am i being cruel? :(



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I really don't know what to do, i have 3 cats, they are all brothers but 1 is from a different litter. 1 of the eldest cats had glucoma so his eye had to be removed.i have had both my eldest cats at the same time they are now about 13 months old and then i introduced them to my new kitten rocky, he is now about 5-6 months. i really don't know what to do with my kitten as he keeps not attacking but its like rough playing with my cat ollie, the cat with one eye and i have since seen that his only eye has not been so good and half of his eye shows white sometimes along with the actual colour of his eye so i thought it was due to muscle strain with rocky attacking him when i go to bed but i haven't got time to train him as the recent birth of my baby daughter but i think the problem is that i spent more time with the other two when they were younger so they are very well behaved but rocky thinks sometimes the couch is the litter tray and when i come downstairs in the morning to feed my daughter i can't sit down on the couch as i have to bleach the whole couch and try and get the stain out but also with the fact he keeps attacking ollie and now he is more scared then ever, he was always a scared cat as he has been through alot but now he is very wary of noises or anyone touching him. i love my kitten rocky to bits but i don;t know what to do with him. Everyone keeps telling me that i should put him in a home but i am very fond of animals and think that if i put him in a home he might not go to the right owner or he will be sitting in a cage for ages and he wont get the space he has here, i would just feel so guilty putting him in a home as i don't know if he would even find the right home i mean you hear about it all on the news don't you and i am totally against animal cruelty but he is very energetic and needs to be retrained and always wants cuddles but i don't have time for it.

Someone please help me, i think i am being really cruel to put him in a cats home but then on the other hand i can;t keep him because of the other cats and also the mess. 

Please help i don't know what to do i love him so much


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I think possibly your cats are stressed and because of the kitten and your new baby cats don't do well with change so much. Try getting some feilway plug inns and putting rescue remedy in their water. The kitten sounds just like he is just being a kitten really but he is craving your attention like all kittens and probaly weeing on your sofa because he is un happy.If you really can't cope then the right thing to do is re home the kitten there are a few rescues out there that are happy for the cat/kitten to stay in your home until they find a home for them and you might be able to meet the new owners as well so ask around a few rescues.


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you so much for that, i really felt like i was at a dead end. i have asked a few rescues but they say they have to book him in and he can't stay here i don't know if you know any rescues by chance? I do need him to go to another home because of the expence of 3 cats which i'm findin quite tuff but i want him to go to the right owners who will love and care for him so i think the only way is to try and find a rescue centre that allows him to stay with me until they find a home.

Thank you again its much appreciated


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi where abouts are you located?

x


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Hello,

I am in hertfordshire near london


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com (Nov 23, 2008)

HI,

So sad to read about your post and i understand the cost of keeping cats and along with worming and flea treatments it all adds up.

I have paid particular attention to the part about the cat with one eye where you say half the eye is white occasionally. Your cat sounds like it may need fleaing and worming, a lot of people dont realise cats must be flead every month and wormed on a regular basis. If your cat has not been flea or wormed then the third eye lid( looks white on some cats and black on others) will cover a lot of their eyes.

This third eye lid can come up for other reasons such as stress but i would try worming and fleaing first.

If you must rehome your cat then why not put a classifieds message on this forum. I am sure someone will have the ideal home for your little kitty and it will not have to endure the problem of staying in a shelter.

Or failing that you could move onto my street and let your cat outside at night and within a few weeks im sure someone wud have taken the cat off your hands.....sorry couldnt help myself...ive lost 3 cats to my neighbours since i moved here


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Oh, thats a bit far  my friend was wanting a young cat but neither of us drive 

Good luck with finding him a nice home. There are members of the forum in that area im sure who may point you in the direction of a rescue.
Hav you thought about putting psters up in your vet and pet shop? 

x


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Super: Thank you about my cat ollie ( the one with one eye) i did flea and worm them all the other weeks but my mum did say that she thinks it could be caused due to stress aswell as he is very wary. I was thinking about taking him to the vets on occasional times but i only notice his eye does it every now and then which i think is during the night times when i am not around because i am herre all day with them looking after my daughter and he sleeps all day, i do think its due to him not able to sleep at night seen as the other two may pick on him a bit.
Also i have a problem with the other two as charlie (he looks like a lion rather then a cat!) both tabbys, seems to want to hump ollie and i did go to the vets but he said there is nothing he can do, he said he could castrate them but even that don't always work.

Aww they must like your cats!.. 

Poisongirl: Oooh that is a shame that would of been the perfect answer!, Well i do drive but i am not sure where abouts you are located. I haven't thought about posting it on here, i only joined yesterday so i'm not fully aware of all the tools and buttons on here yet so i'm not to sure how to do it! 

I have thought about the vets but i haven't been there recently since talking about rocky finding a new home but i will do, thank you


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

if you have uncastrated cats in the house the hormone levels will be very high - the kitten will be trying to prove he is top cat over the other (especially you one eyed cat) I seriously urge you to get them neutered. It will really help with a lot of the boisterous play and stop them (any of them) scent marking (spray, wee, poo) in inappropriate places. It is possible it might not cure the 'humping' but it very likely will and it will certainly make all of them calmer once the hormones are out of ther system. Certainly try a feliway diffuser too. 

I would shut the kitten out of the room with the sofa in at night so you can feed your child and to stop him wee-ing on it. This is probably scent marking - he is at that age now where he will try to assent his dominance - just the right time to castrate him. 

Wishing yu luck


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

I did think he was marking his teritory now he has got to that age. I think i do need to get them castrated but i think it is about £50 an thats £150 for all three which is alot of money to me and thats another reason i need to find him a home because i didn't realise the cost of it all.

The only reason i had rocky was because he was at my partners mum's house as it was her female cat that had the litters and he was living there but she couldn't sell him and i felt sorry for him which is wrong i know but i am such an animal lover i can't bare to see a cat unhappy or alone thats why i took him on but now i have realised the cost is alot and i just can't handle it all.

Thank you for your advice everyone and i do need to find him a home but i would prefer finding him one without putting him in an animal shelter im just scared if i don't find a home soon no-one will want him as he is getting older by the day!


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel! Up until recently I had 2 Ragdolls. My female will now be 2 years old and my male will be 2 in May. I had my female from being 7 weeks old and my male from being 13 weeks old so they grew up together. 

They got on fine until me and my ex split up and I moved out. I took both cats with me but my male suddenly started bullying my female, it also coinsided with him being castrated so I'm not sure if it was one or the other or a combination of them both. He was horrid to her, he wouldn't let her eat so I had to feed her separately and she also stopped using the litter tray. I put another tray down but because my male used them both she wouldn't use either. I would also hear them argueing at night, he didn't attck her but would run at her which freaked her out so she would hiss and spit. She lost weight and her calicivirus flared up again through stress. In the end my ex took her.

My male misses having another cat but I am too scared to get another in case he behaves the same. He has always lived with cats and this was the only time he was naughty but I don't want to risk it again.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I don't know if any of these rescues would let him stay in the home until they can find him a suitable home but they are in your area so contact them and see if any will. He will need to be done before he goes to a new home as all reputable rescues will make sure of this.

CAT & KITTEN RESCUE
Areas covered: Herts, Beds, Bucks, North London and N.W. London
Taking in and caring for unwanted and abandoned cats and kittens and finding them kind and loving responsible homes. The rescue provides a rescue and rehoming service for cats and kittens, plus a trapping and neutering service for feral cats. They will also take in feral kittens under the age of 11 weeks, when it is possible to socialise and domesticate them. Also, they will help trap and spay/neuter individual feral cats and return them to their home environment, helping to reduce the future stray population.
The rescue operates from bases in Watford, Amersham, Harrow, Uxbridge and Borehamwood, Buckingham, Hemel hempstead, Bishops Stortford, Houghton regis, W. Hampstead, Caddington (Luton), and Chesham.
Tel: 07843 118 426 (Mon - Sat 10.00am - 6.00pm, Sunday 10.00am - 2.00pm)
Email: [email protected]

SOUTH OXHEY ANIMAL RESCUE
This is a non-profit making rescue, mainly rehoming stray and abandoned cats but will also help relocate rabbits and guinea pigs. All the animals rehomed from here are strictly for pets only and not for breeding. 23 Oakdale Road, South Oxhey, Watford, Herts.
Tel: 0208 386 3275 (please phone after 12 noon)
Email: [email protected]

WOOD GREEN ANIMAL SHELTER
Registered Charity no. 298348
Wood Green Animal Shelters are a charitable organisation that have been caring for animals for over 75 Years. Wood Green Shelter is where the famous white 'Arthurs' cat was cared for before he was 'discovered'. Heydon is a picturesque village on the Hertfordshire/Essex border. Cats and smaller pets such as rabbits, guinea pigs, mice and gerbils can also be seen at the Shelter. The site, with its thatched cottage, is situated in the centre of the village and blends happily with the quiet rural neighbourhood. It is a very pleasant place to visit and get to know the animals.
Rehoming Centre: Wood Green Animal Shelter, Highway Cottage, Chishill Road, Heydon
Nr. Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 8PN
Tel: 08701 90 90 99
Fax: 08701 90 32 43
Heydon Shelter Email: [email protected]
General Wood Green Email: [email protected]
Web site: Wood Green Animal Shelter

CARING FOR CATS
Registered charity number 1060280
Helping, caring for and rehoming unwanted and abandoned cats in and around the areas of St. Albans and Watford, Herts. Also helping feral cats in these areas, with special attention given to taming ferals where possible, of all ages with a view to rehoming.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below. If you could offer a loving, permanent home to one or more cats, and you are near St. Albans or Watford, please contact the group as below.
Fosterers needed: More cat fosterers are urgently needed - all expenses paid, you just provide the love.
Homing - Herts: St. Albans / Watford area - Tel: 07971 031699 or 01732 365534
(n.b. The branch can only take in cats in need within a 20 mile radius of Watford provided the cat can be brought in.)
Email (Herts): [email protected]
Web site: Home

CATS PROTECTION - GREAT AMWELL & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Foster Homes Needed: Could you offer a temporary home to a cat or kittens whilst they are awaiting rehoming? The branch is desperate for fosterers, so please call them if you might be interested. All expenses are met by the branch.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Neutering Assistance: Reduced cost neutering for those on benefits - Tel: 01992 467826
Lost & Found Register: Tel: 01279 843060
Tel: 01992 467826
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Great Amwell & District
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - NORTH HERTFORDSHIRE
Registered Charity no: 203644
Rescuing, neutering and rehoming cats in postcode areas SG1 to SG7.
Cats Seeking Homes - Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Lost & Found Register: See the lost and found register on their website, at this page: Lost & Found
Shop and Help!: Check out the super shop on this branch's website, there's some lovely gifts there for humans as well as cats, including the famous Sparkipuss catnip cushions. All profits to the branch » N.Herts CP Shop
Postal address: Cats Protection, PO Box 382, Stevenage, SG1 9BU
Branch Tel: 01438 228877
Email: via the web form on their website, linked below.
Web site: Cats Protection - North Hertfordshire
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - THREE RIVERS & WATFORD
Registered Charity no. 203644
Rescuing and rehoming cats and kittens in these postcode areas: WD3, WD4, WD5, WD17, WD18, WD19, WD24 and WD25
Cat Fosterers Needed: New volunteer fosterers are needed to care for cats 'between homes'. If you have some spare time and a garden or a spare room, and love cats, then please contact the branch as below.
Branch Tel: 01923 283 338
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - Three Rivers & Watford
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - HEMEL HEMPSTEAD & BERKHAMSTED
Registered Charity no: 203644
In addition to their normal rescue and rehoming activities, the branch also runs a "Pensioner cats" for Pensioners Scheme. This gives a longer life to elderly cats who sadly find themselves without a home. It also gives a feline companion to elderly people. They guarantee to pay vet fees for the cat, a point which would often deter the elderly from taking a cat. This scheme brings great contentment on both sides.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Branch Tel: 01525 851 210
Email: via the link on the 'Contact Us' page on their website, linked below.
Web site: Cats Protection - Hemel Hempstead and Berkhamsted
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

CATS PROTECTION - ST. ALBANS & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Rescuing and rehoming cats in the following postcode areas: AL1 - AL5
Foster Homes Needed: The branch would love to hear from anyone in the area who might like to volunteer as a short-term cat foster carer. All expenses are met by the branch, so please call if you could help.
Branch Tel: 0845 371 2064
Email: [email protected]
Web site: Cats Protection - St. Albans
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - LEA VALLEY
Registered Charity no. 203644
The branch not only has many lovely cats that seek homes, but also runs a sponsorship scheme for those who are unable to take on a cat but would like to help. Could you offer a home to one of their cats?
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes appear on their website, linked below.
Support Shop: 145 Chase Side, Enfield - Tel 020 8367 4813
Tel: (General Enquiries) - Tel: 0870 242 7336
Tel: (To offer a home to a cat) - Tel: 0870 609 1241
Web site: Cats Protection - Lea Valley
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

CATS PROTECTION - HARLOW, EPPING FOREST & DISTRICT
Registered Charity no: 203644
Areas covered: M11 corridor - Herts/Essex borders including Harlow, Epping, Bishops Stortford.
The branch rescues and rehomes about 200 cats and kittens a year, covering postcode areas CB10, CM5, CM6, CM16, CM17, CM18, CM19, CM20, CM21, CM22, CM23, CM24, IG8, IG10. They always have cats and often kittens seeking caring homes - contact them as below, or visit their website, linked below, to see some of the cats awaiting homes. You can support them by joining the Branch - details on the website.
ats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes appear on their website, linked below.
Neutering Assistance: Help with neutering costs is available to people in our area on benefits or otherwise with limited means.
Volunteers Needed: The branch are always keen to hear from potential fosterers (expenses paid!), home visitors or people who can help with fundraising, publicity etc. Also, please get in touch if you are local and have any saleable good to donate.
Postal address: PO Box 7360, Epping, Essex, CM16 7XZ
Branch helpline: 01992 579539
E-mail: Via 'contact us' page on their website
Website: Cats Protection - Harlow, Epping Forest & District
National CP Helpline: 08702 099 099

THE BLUE CROSS - HERTFORDSHIRE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No 224392
Rehoming cats, dogs, rabbits and ponies across Herts., Bucks and Beds.
As part of the oldest animal welfare charities, the centre is backed up by years of experience in rehoming animals successfully. Their dedicated animal behaviour team assess the individual personalities of animals, and address any behavioural problems before rehoming. Potential owners are also 'screened' to ensure that they are matched to just the right pet for them. Cats and dogs are vet checked, wormed, de-flead, microchipped and neutered before rehoming.
Rehoming Centre: Kimpton Bottom, Nr. Hitchin, Hertfordshire, SG4 8EU
Opening times: 9am - 12.30pm & 2pm - 4.30pm Mon to Sat (on Wed the centre is closed from noon - 2pm). Closed on Sundays & Bank Holidays
Tel : (01438) 832 232
Fax : (01438) 833 645
Email: [email protected]
Kimpton Adoption Centre web page: Click Here
Web site: Blue Cross UK: Animal Welfare Charity, Animal Hospitals, Animal Adoption UK

THE BLUE CROSS - CAMBRIDGE ADOPTION CENTRE
Registered Charity No 224392
Covering: Cambridgeshire and parts of Norfolk, Suffolk, Essex, Hertfordshire, Bedfordshire and Northamptonshire
Caring for and rehoming cats and smaller domestic animals such as rabbits or guinea pigs. The centre can house up to 200 cats at any one time, all of whom are looking for a loving new home. There is such a huge variety of cats here, there is bound to be just the feline you are looking for. Their procedures for 'match-making' pets to prospective owners it so successful, that they have one of the lowest 'returns' rate of any animal rehoming charity in Britain.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats currently seeking homes appear on their web page, linked below.
Rehoming Centre: 20 Garlic Row, Newmarket Road, Cambridge, Cambs, CB5 8HW
Open: 10 - 4 (Mon - Fri), and 10 - 2 (Sats, Suns, Bank Hols.) Closed Xmas Day, Boxing Day & New Years Day.
Tel : 01223 350 153
Fax: 01223 324 137
Email: [email protected]
Cambridge Centre Web Page: Click Here
Web site: Blue Cross UK: Animal Welfare Charity, Animal Hospitals, Animal Adoption UK

RSPCA - SOUTHRIDGE ANIMAL CENTRE
Rehoming Centre: Packhorse Lane Ridge, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire, EN6 3LZ
Open: Daily 11am to 4.15pm, Closed Wednesday
Tel: 0870 442 7104
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - HERTFORDSHIRE EAST
Registered Charity no: 208244
Rehoming Tel: 01426 681126
Web site: RSPCA || Latest
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - HERTFORDSHIRE WEST
Registered Charity no: 208242
General Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999
Web site: RSPCA || Latest

SPCA - ENFIELD & DISTRICT (ENFIELD CATTERY)
Registered Charity no: 210873
Support Shop: 'Horatio's Locker', 214 Baker St., Enfield (Mon - Sat, 10am to 4pm, Tel: 0208 367 5935).
Donated Goods Needed: Do you have any of the following that you could donate to our shop? Good quality costume jewellery, dvds, books, jigsaws & games, china & glass, clean linen & curtains or good quality, clean clothes.The shop is a funding life-line for our branch.
Rehoming Cattery: 45 Primrose Avenue, Enfield, Middlesex, EN2 0SZ
Open: Every day 1.30pm to 4pm (except closed Wednesday)
Cattery Tel: 0208 366 3313
Web site: Home
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - STORT VALLEY
Registered Charity no: 233908
Covering an area from Saffron Walden, Essex to Broxbourne Hertfordshire, including Bishops Stortford, Harlow and surrounding villages.
Neutering Assistance: Subsidised neutering vouchers are available to those on qualifying benefits.
Clinic: 23 The Stow, Harlow, Essex (Tues & Thurs, 2pm - 3.30pm, Tel: 01279 306058)
Advice Centre: 23 The Stow, Harlow, Essex (Mon/Wed/Fri, 10am - 1pm, Tel: 01279 306058)
Rescue & Rehoming Tel: 01279 306058
Fax: 01279 306459
Web site: RSPCA Stort Valley Branch
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999

RSPCA - MIDDLESEX NORTH WEST
Registered Charity no: 208331
Covering N.W. London, Harrow, Watford and St Albans, Hertfordshire. The branch does not have a permanent shelter, all cats are cared for at a series of volunteer foster homes until a permernant home can be found. New volunteer foster homes always needed!
Rescue & Rehoming Tel: 020 8966 9688
Fax: 020 8866 6597
Email: [email protected]
Web site: RSPCA North West Middlesex
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

RSPCA - CENTRAL LONDON
Registered Charity no: 248489
Animal rescue, rehoming and welfare across Central London (north of the river) and Hertfordshire, the branch is run entirely by volunteers. All kittens and cats are vet checked, wormed, defleed, vaccinated and microchipped and neutered where old enough.
Rescue & Rehoming Tel: 0208 954 5565 or 07710 294 180
Email: [email protected]
Branch Website: RSPCA Central & North-East London » Home
National RSPCA Enquiries: 0300 1234 555 / Cruelty Line: 0300 1234 999 / Website: www.rspca.org.uk

NATIONAL ANIMAL WELFARE TRUST
Registered Charity no: 1090499
London & Home Counties Animal Rescue Centre
Rescuing and rehoming cats, dogs and other domestic animals, N.A.W.T. runs three rescue centres, in Watford, Cornwall and Somerset, plus a retirement home in Berkshire for elderly cats and dogs. Once in the Trust's care, no healthy animal is put to sleep. All cats and dogs are vaccinated, micro-chipped, neutered, wormed and de-flead prior to homing. Cats are tested for FIV/FELV. All rabbits are vaccinated against HVD and are neutered. All animals are checked by their Veterinary Surgeon before leaving the centre.
Cats Seeking Homes: Many of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Rehoming Centre: Tylers Way, Watford By-Pass, Watford, Hertfordshire, WD2 8HQ
Viewing times are 11am to 3pm daily, except closed Wednesdays, Christmas Day and Boxing Day.
General Enquiries - Tel: 020 8950 0177 (9am to 5pm Monday to Friday)
Homing Enquiries - Tel: 020 8950 1320 (please phone between 10am and 4pm, any day)
Fax: 020 8420 4454
Email: [email protected]
Web site: National Animal Welfare Trust

HEATHLANDS ANIMAL SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1067970
Based in Royston, Hertfordshire, Heathlands is run solely by volunteers dedicated to the rescue, rehabilitation and rehoming of unwanted domestic pets. They help cats, dogs, rabbits and some types of caged birds and specialise in Border Collies and collie crosses. They do not have a dedicated sanctuary, so most animals are cared for by dedicated foster carers in their homes, although some of the dogs are boarded at kennels until they can be moved to foster care.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Sanctuary Address: 13 Eastfield Road, Royston, Herts, SG8 7ED.
Tel: (Cats & General Enquiries) 01223 207823 (9.30am to 5.30pm only please)
Tel: (Dogs & Rabbits) 01763 244488 (9.30am to 5.30pm only please)
Website: Heathlands Animal Sanctuary - Home

THE ANIMAL RESCUE CHARITY (ARC)
ARC gives animals in need a safe haven, where they are protected and sheltered until such time as their problems can be solved. A no-kill policy is in operation. High quality veterinary care is given where needed to both domestic animals and wildlife. New homes for domestic animals are carefully selected, and wildlife are rehabilitated to their natural habitat. If you can give a home to a rescued animal, whether it be a cat, dog, rabbit or horse, ARC would be pleased to hear from you. Or, if you would like to support ARC by becoming a member, you will receive their excellent newsletter. Please visit their web site for more details.
ARC is an associate member organisation of the World Society for the Protection of Animals.
Sanctuary: Foxdells Sanctuary, Foxdells Lane, Rye Street, Bishops Stortford, Hertfordshire, CM23 2JG
Tel: 0870 770 2660
Fax: 0870 770 2661
E-mail: [email protected]
Web site: The Animal Rescue Charity, Bishop's Stortford, Offering Sanctuary & Re-habilitation For Neglected Dogs, Cats, Rabits, Horses - Little Miracles..........

A CHESTNUT CAT SANCTUARY
Registered Charity no: 1118075
Rescuing and rehoming cats in Essex, parts of Greater London, Hertfordshire and Kent 
Sanctuary: 2 Esgors Cottages, High Road, Thornwood Common, Epping, Essex, CM16 6LY
Opening hours: 10.30am to 2pm every day, including Bank Holidays (closed Christmas Day and Boxing Day).
Boarding Centre: The Chestnut Boarding Centre is in a separate unit to the Sanctuary. Luxury pens, conforming to the latest requirements. Pens are fully insulated, warm and quiet, and cats receive the finest of care. The Boarding Centre helps to fund the Sanctuary: Chestnut cat boarding. A cattery covering Essex, London, Epping and Redbridge. Cat boarding facilities for cats and kittens.
Tel: 01992 560510 (phones answered 9am - 2pm daily)
Fax: 01992 560369
Email: [email protected]
Website: Chestnut Cat Sanctuary - adopt and rehome rescue cats and kittens in Essex, London and Herts

SECOND CHANCE RESCUE UK
Based in Bucks, rehoming to: Bucks, Beds, London, Middx and Herts.
Second Chance Rescue UK specialise in finding the right home for very nervous, semi feral and disabled cats and kittens. They care for the cats on a foster home basis rather than in a shelter, so that they can get individual attention in a home environment.
Contact - Email: [email protected]

HULA ANIMAL RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 1094115
Areas covered: Beds, Bucks, Northants and Herts.
HULA stands for 'Home for Unwanted and Lost Animals'. Since 1972 they have provided a refuge for abandoned or unwanted animals until they can be re-homed. You can visit HULA on one of it's open Sundays, or visit their web site for more details of this charity's invaluable work. They also have a support shop in Woburn Sands which brings in much needed funds. In addition to rescuing and rehoming domestic pets & birds, they also provide a permanent home to unwanted goats, geese, ducks, chickens, pigs, sheep, cows, donkeys & Shetland ponies.
HULA has a non-destruction policy.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats needing homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Glebe Farm, Salford Road, Aspley Guise, Milton Keynes, Buckinghamshire, MK17 8HZ
Tel: 01908 584000
Fax: 01908 282020
Email: [email protected]
Web site: hula animal rescue

FELINE CAT RESCUE
Registered Charity no: 803055
Rescuing cats and kittens in Luton, Dunstable, Hatfield and surrounding area since 1980. They operate via a network of foster homes, and rehome throughout Beds, Herts and Bucks. They help with speying and neutering, provide vet transport if necessary, and advice on cat related problems.
Fosterers & Fundraisers Needed: The branch are always keen to hear from potential fosterers or people who can help with fundraising.
Cats Seeking Homes: Cats needing homes are featured on their website, linked below.
General Enquiries Tel: 01582 732347
Adoption Tel: 01525 717795
Fund Raising Tel: 01582 612257
Website: Feline Cat Rescue - Home page

FURRY RESCUE
Rescuing and rehoming most small animals across Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire, including cats and kittens, but also fish, rodents, rabbits and guinea pigs etc. Although they do not have the facility to rehome dogs, they can refer you to other relevant rescues in the area.
Sitting Service: Furry Rescue also operate a 'Sitting Service' for cats, for short or long periods of time, up to a maximum of a year. This is an invaluable service for people who have to be away from home for a while, maybe due to work, extended stays abroad, or whilst in hospital, but who do not wish to give up their cats.
Fosterers Needed: They are always in need of more volunteer fosterers, to take short term care of animals prior to them being rehomed.
22 Fairgreen Road Caddington, Luton, Beds., LU1 4JG
Tel: 01582 413148
Email: [email protected]

REHOMING ANIMAL TELEPHONE SERVICE (RATS)
Registered charity no: 803364
Rescuing and rehoming cats, dogs and small mammals to good, loving homes, in the Herts / Beds area.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the animals needing homes are featured on their website, linked below.
Tel: 01234 853100
Email: [email protected]
Website: R.A.T.S. - Re-homing Animal Telephone Service

THE SCRATCHING POST (Cat Rescue)
Reg. Charity Number 1105653
Based in Cheshunt / Geoffs Oak, Herts, but covering a much wider area.
Support Shop: 107 Lancaster Road, Enfield.
Cats Seeking Homes: Some of the cats seeking a home are featured on their website, linked below.
Tel 01992 626110
Website: Scratching Post Cat Rescue Cheshunt Herts


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Rotts05- I do understand, with my kitten he doesn't attack or stop any of the other cats eating or using the litter tray i think he is just trying to make his mark but i think the only other reason my cat ollie is so wary because he was alsways a scared cat anyway due to his glucoma and the operation and everything, i mean deep down rocky is a gorgeous loving cat and when i introduced rocky to my eldest cats they must of been about 7-8 months old and rocky was about 8-9 weedks and even then they obviously hissed at him and was vary wary with him at first like all cats are with a new kitten in the house but after a week or so they got on really well. i just think he needs a good loving home, preferably with another cat as he is used to being with other cats but i think with two males it would be quite dificult as males r very dominant and i think you need to get cats together that both have the same dominancy like when you get them as kittens because that way they are both equal but if you introduced a oldish male to another male both of there dominancy would come out as that is the cats nature. 
But i think if you wanted to get another kitten i would definatly get one that is about 8 weeks old because that way your male would show him or her who is boss then that way no fights because the kitten would know that he is the boss as you say he is very lonley.

KellyJoy- Thank you so much for that there is loads! when i searched i did it on google and only the woodgreen came up i didn't realise there was so many!!
I really appreiciate it thank you again


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry Rotts05 i didn't mean lonley i meant misses having another cat around well its the same thing but it sounds a bit wicked me saying he is lonley becuase he has you so i do apologise for that. I am not very good with words! But i think you know what i mean


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

No worries, he adores the two dogs and he and my rottie actually spend a lot of time playing (fun to watch!) but it's not the same as having another cat to play with. He is still like a kitten himself. I have introduced males and females to other cats (not with the pets I have now) and not had any problems, it's just if he did start again! 
He and my female had lived together since he came home from the breeder so for him to go from being fine with her to being a big fat bully is something I would be scared of happening again.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

has he been done R?


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

Yeah i spose it is a big risk isn't it, but maybe if you really want him to have another cat to play with you could always try him with a lower dominant cat and see how he goes but if not maybe try a more dominant cat.. hehe sorry i saw this on the dog whisperer about the dogs dominancys! So im kinda guessing cats are more or less the same in that way!


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

He was castrated within a week or so of me moving house which is also when the problems started with my female. So I am not sure which if either of those was the trigger. 
Regarding the dominance thing, I don't even know how dominant he is, obviously he started to bully my female but prior to that he was the softest of the lot!!


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

well what i meant in ''domincy'' was like ''age''. I mean if you was to get an 8 week old kitten then he would make his mark to the kitten that its his house but after a week or so it should be fine. But as the kitten gets older he/she will know who is boss and will grow up like that. But maybe because both you're cats grew up together they had the same dominancy because they were around the same age. So all i'm saying is if you want another cat for him then id recommend a young cat rather then a same age cat or older.


----------



## rotts05 (Jan 12, 2009)

I think dominance has a lot to do with individual temperment though. Certainly with my dogs Vince was 18 months old when I got Maggie as a 7 week old pup, he was the boss until she hit adolescence and now she certainly is top dog between the 2 of them. 
So a kitten could be happy to be a subordinate to Huggy Bear until it hits it's 'teens' then trouble could start again.


----------



## sammie19 (Jan 18, 2009)

True, That's what i think my kittens doing at the moment! I think he's trying to show he is boss but my other two are so soft there taking it!!


----------

